# U-He Satin Tape Emulation



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 9, 2013)

It's out, it's amazing. It's been on my master bus for a few weeks, and will remain there for a long, long time! Highly recommended.



> Mix-and-match emulation spans all major historical developments in tape technology
> control multiple instances from one panel - 'glue’ multiple tracks together
> high-quality: internal sample rate up to 384kHz, continuous tape speed control
> all the 'goodness' of tape (saturation, transient-smoothing, HF compression etc.)
> ...



More info and purchasing info:
http://www.u-he.com/cms/satin


----------



## dgburns (Sep 9, 2013)

i was afraid of that...more gas coming on :| 

I can't keep up with y'all


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Ned. Looks like a winner.


----------



## onebluesphere (Sep 9, 2013)

I have already heard the samples (at U-HEs website) with and without Satin, and I can hardly notice a difference.
It might be a signal. That maybe I should leave this hobby because I can't hear well anymore. :|


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 9, 2013)

Download the demo...


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Sep 10, 2013)

Ned,

Coming from you, it means this is really great! Plus uhe is a game changer for me. They are doing very impressive work and I own almost eveything they have ever released!

Going to buy it shortly!

Tanuj.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 10, 2013)

The examples on the site sound promising !


----------



## Enyak (Sep 10, 2013)

Someone post A/B demos how Satin works out on the sound of their CineBrass or Hollywood Brass performance.


----------



## Greg (Sep 10, 2013)

Enyak @ Tue Sep 10 said:


> Someone post A/B demos how Satin works out on the sound of their CineBrass or Hollywood Brass performance.



Yes please! The demo tracks on their website don't tell much. More interested on using it on instrument buses instead of mastering.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 10, 2013)

Ned Bouhalassa @ 10/9/2013 said:


> Download the demo...


----------



## mark812 (Sep 10, 2013)

Curious how it compares to ToneBoosters ReelBus, which is 15€ and pretty great.

Yes, Ned, I'll download the demo :mrgreen:


----------



## Will Blackburn (Sep 19, 2013)

second that, how is it against toneboosters reelbus? that thing is damn nice..


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 19, 2013)

Got it and love it, best flanger emu as an added bonus.


----------



## feck (Sep 19, 2013)

This is a great, flexible plugin. Urs really makes some killer stuff, and this is no exception. I prefer it to the current alternatives for sure.


----------



## Enyak (Sep 23, 2013)

If anybody is interested, I used u-he Satin on this short BWW demo:
https://soundcloud.com/marc-fl-ssel/ber ... xpansion-b

I had the driver up pretty high, so there is quite a lot of "colouring". I think winds benefit from Satin is making them a bit less perfect and more grundgy. The olde strings+French Horn combination especially seems to blend well via Satin.

If anybody is interested, I can post a few quick A/B comparisons too.


----------



## brento (Oct 26, 2013)

How did Urs become so awesome? I mean... U-He is changing how I think about digital media. Such quality stuff...


----------

